# Test/Review of UltraFire TR18650 5000mAh (Blue)



## HKJ (Apr 24, 2014)

[size=+3]UltraFire TR18650 5000mAh (Blue)[/size]

Why buy expensive 3400mAh cells when you can get 5000mAh cells much cheaper? I believe this test answers that question.







Official specifications:

100% brand new 2x 18650 3.7V Li-ion 5000mAh UltraFire rechargeable batteries
Perfect for Flashlight, Rc toy or electronic gadgets
100% QC of every battery
Capacity: 5000mAh
Voltage: 3.7V
Chemistry: Li-ion
Recharge: up to 1000 cycles






The cell does not live up to its rated capacity, it is only about 1000mAh and cannot deliver high current.
















The button top looks nice, but is missing the vent holes.













The battery was not sold as a protected battery, but the wrapper says it has protection (It does not have protection).






The capacity is not the same between the cells and it starts to lose capacity at 2A to 3A.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

They capacity is way lower then any normal cell and it cannot deliver much current. I wonder if the missing vent holes are because the internal cell protection (PTC & CID) is missing?

This is what I call a bad cell.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

This cell is sold in many colors, where I bought it the actual color is random.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 24, 2014)

A cell with not even 1/4th (closer to 1/5th) the stated capacity, where even its own wrapper contradicts what's inside that wrapping?

That just *begs* for disassembly... (if anyone wants to cover shipping: I volunteer  )


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 24, 2014)

Great review! (As always!)



These various "suretocatchfire" cells are what MOST people use unfortunately...as it just never occurs to them that they are _THAT_ deceptive/dishonest.

If you have a low draw device and no other cells (real cells) to compare them to, you might not even know you were ripped off....hence their success in the marketplace/eBay, etc.

And, as begged for above, I bet if you take it apart, there will be some other old cell inside it.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 24, 2014)

...pantsonfire


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 24, 2014)

Too funny! I needed a good laugh today. Thanks for doing these for us Henrik! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 24, 2014)

In the manufacturer specs: *100% QC of every battery*

I wonder what that even MEANS?


They also state: *100% Brand New*

What would, say, 99% Brand New be like?


I say open the suckers up and see if its even an 18650...let alone new.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 24, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> In the manufacturer specs: *100% QC of every battery*
> 
> I wonder what that even MEANS?



They verify that you get a battery


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 24, 2014)

HKJ said:


> They verify that you get a battery


----------



## RBWNY (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for exposing these cells for what they are! Just like cheap flashlights though, they seem to be kind of a crapshoot. They either work on delivery, or don't. It still amazes me though that folks will buy them and not even bother to see how many poor reviews they've received. And for those who DO give them a 5 star rating...I'd like to know how long it is before they realize they've been taken! Unfortunately there's a sucker born every minute!


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha, i laughed! Not only because someone who knows a thing or 3 about batteries actually bought these but even more so because you did actual extensive testing on em! Thank you sir for proving the blatantly obvious!


----------



## HKJ (Apr 25, 2014)

RepProdigious said:


> Haha, i laughed! Not only because someone who knows a thing or 3 about batteries actually bought these but even more so because you did actual extensive testing on em! Thank you sir for proving the blatantly obvious!



There are a couple of reasons I bought them:
I was curios about how bad they were.
I want to not only show good batteries in my test.
I hope the test can be a warning to other people.

I got more batteries from the same dealer, they will show up over the next few weeks.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 25, 2014)

RepProdigious said:


> Thank you sir for proving the blatantly obvious!



If it was really so obvious, they wouldn't sell so many of the things. The whole problem is that it isn't obvious...the only reason we all know about the issues is because people like HKJ do take the time to check 'em out thoroughly. Regulars of CPF take it for granted...but remember, 99.95% of the population has no idea how bad these cells really are. 

This is bookmarked for me, along with this thread and this thread. Collectively, these three provide all the evidence anyone needs...JUST STAY AWAY!


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 25, 2014)

RBWNY said:


> And for those who DO give them a 5 star rating...I'd like to know how long it is before they realize they've been taken! Unfortunately there's a sucker born every minute!


Indeed, but don't forget the possibility that even those "user ratings" are fake...



thedoc007 said:


> If it was really so obvious, they wouldn't sell so many of the things. The whole problem is that it isn't obvious...the only reason we all know about the issues is because people like HKJ do take the time to check 'em out thoroughly. Regulars of CPF take it for granted...but remember, 99.95% of the population has no idea how bad these cells really are.


Keyword is "knowledgeable". CPF user or not, I'd do some charge/discharge tests on a newly acquired Li-ion. And if it came up short as badly as these, I'd be demanding replacements or refund from seller. Likewise if a cell would lose 50% capacity after just a few cycles.

But that's the minority. For example a tailcap current measurement will be beyond most buyer's skill set. A voltmeter? Current? What's that? :laughing: So most buyers will just go by specs as presented, and (not having a way to verify) assume those to be accurate.

A bit of Googling might turn up links that say you're about to buy junk, but you know what? That same bit of Googling's *first hits* are places where they *sell* that junk. *NOT* places where you see it's junk. 

Bottom line: it's still a numbers game. And in our capitalist society, where *selling* stuff comes 1st, the truth is out there but harder to find than the advertisements. And the average customer is an idiot (or behaves as such).


----------



## n3eg (Apr 25, 2014)

Those are worse than the usual Chinese cell. Where are they made? Turdistan???


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 25, 2014)

n3eg said:


> Those are worse than the usual Chinese cell. Where are they made? Turdistan???



I'd say they are average (not worse) for that type of product in that price point.

The WORST ones are even worse, trust me.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 25, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> I'd say they are average (not worse) for that type of product in that price point.
> 
> The WORST ones are even worse, trust me.



Indeed. Check the links I posted earlier, n3eg. Another CPF member ordered a few, and ignoring the ones that were totally dead, a couple came in at 70 mAh. Yep, 70 - read it and weep. And that's ignoring the potential for wild variation among seemingly identical cells...there is no such thing as a matched set of ****Fires (at least not on a reliable basis).


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 25, 2014)

The worst ones are those that go 

Especially if those are built 'good' enough that they contain the energy to do some real damage (exploding flashlight, metal shrapnel flying around to hurt fingers, eyes etc).


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 26, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> The worst ones are those that go
> 
> Especially if those are built 'good' enough that they contain the energy to do some real damage (exploding flashlight, metal shrapnel flying around to hurt fingers, eyes etc).



Exploding flashlights is one, but theres also masses of people that nowadays use these in 'vaping' gear and most people i know that actually 'vape' are incredibly stupid so they would totally fall for 5Ah batteries so they can smoke longer.... imagine a little pipe-bomb going off in your face instead of in your hand.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 26, 2014)

RepProdigious said:


> Exploding flashlights is one, but theres also masses of people that nowadays use these in 'vaping' gear and most people i know that actually 'vape' are incredibly stupid so they would totally fall for 5Ah batteries so they can smoke longer.... imagine a little pipe-bomb going off in your face instead of in your hand.








Don't be ridiculous, look how much I saved by getting Ultrafires!


----------



## HKJ (Apr 26, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> That just *begs* for disassembly...





TEEJ said:


> And, as begged for above, I bet if you take it apart, there will be some other old cell inside it.



Ok, but you were wrong: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384664-Disassembly-of-cheap-18650-battery


----------



## kosPap (Apr 26, 2014)

still there is some considerable weight difference with other 18650 unprotected batteries (those are around 45-46g)


----------



## MR.355 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the great review HKJ, its a shame such crap exists and seems to sell quite well...

I have a couple TR18650 2500mAh, and although I 'believe' them to be OK its just not worth the risk using them.


----------

